# will too much CO2 kill plants?



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

my co2 has been killing off plants near my diffuser guess its because it runs at night and the plants arent getting enough o2.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

scream-aim-fire said:


> my co2 has been killing off plants near my diffuser guess its because it runs at night and the plants arent getting enough o2.


Yeah, that's the thing. My CO2 turned off during the night. Hmmmm


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

As far as I know you can not have to much C02 for a planted tank and can run it 24-7 if you want....


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Its more about your flow rate and mixture? Plants need to respire at night right and need oxygen?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

scream-aim-fire said:


> my co2 has been killing off plants near my diffuser guess its because it runs at night and the plants arent getting enough o2.


you should run your CO2 with your lights on the same timer.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

To much co2 could be lowering your ph which in turn could be killing your plants

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your CO2 won't lower your ph enough to kill your plants.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

lol i got a ghetto co2 set up without a solenoid so i can shut it off yet, i need to invest in one soon. 



ChadRamsey said:


> you should run your CO2 with your lights on the same timer.


----------

